# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  inundaciones en Cantillana

## toni13

Hola es mi primera intervencion en este gran foror el cual me acostumbre a entrar este año durante las inundaciones.
Quiero hablar de las inundaciones que ha habido en Cantillana este año y en el 1996-1997, aunque Cantillana esta separada del Guadalquivir por la eliminacion del doble meandro que pasaba antes por delante del pueblo y gracias al cual existe Cantillana
Ahora os dejo una imagen del doble meandro y un video de las inundaciones



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iarTJftAIfk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4S-AFgSf0s


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkdyyZiznb4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8W08Tx1jog

----------


## FEDE

Hola Toni13 y bienvenido al foro  :Smile: 

Muchas gracias por los enlaces  :EEK!:  impresionante como bajaba el río a su paso por la presa de Cantillana.

Un saludo y esperamos más aportaciones tuyas  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Bienvenido, toni13; impresionante y espectacular la bajada del agua.

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias por los videos Toni13 :Smile: 

Es todo un espectáculo ver bajar el río con ese caudal.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Buen comienzo en el foro, esperemos que poco a poco, embalses.net sea parte de tu vida y aportes tu granito de arena... y como no, disfrutes mucho de los temas hidráulicos. Muchas gracias por esos videos. Un saludo.

----------


## toni13

muchas gracias a todos
la verdad es que llevaba tiempo queriendo escribir algo y viendo vidios en youtube vi algunos de las inundaciones aqui en cantillana y me dije por que no y e aqui el pequeño reportaje
PD a ver si encuentro los videos que hize yo este año de la presa

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bien empiezas toni 13, es espectacular ver a nuestro río así, llevando tanta agua. Ojalá y lo veamos así todos los años.

----------

